# صلوات قصيرة بحسب ساعات النـهار والليل



## happy angel (11 يناير 2009)

*صلوات قصيرة بحسب ساعات النـهار والليل

ياإلهى؛ لا تحرمنى من بركاتك السمائية الدائمة 
ياإلهى؛ انقذنى من العقاب الأبدى 
ياإلهى؛ اغفر لى ذنوبى التى عملتـها بالقول أو بالفكر أو بالتخيل 
ياإلهى؛ انقذنى من الشهوة والجهل والنسيان والكسل وعدم الحساسية 
ياإلهى؛ خلصنى من كل تجربة ولا تتركنى للعدو 
ياإلهى؛ أنر قلبى الذى امتلأ ظلمة بالرغبات الشريرة 
ياإلهى؛ إنى أخطئ بطبيعتى الشريرة ، أرحمنى ياإلهى 
ياإلهى؛ أنظر إلى ضعف طبيعتى وارسل نعمتك لتساعدنى حتى يتمجد إسمك فى داخلى 
يا ربى يسوع المسيح؛ أكتب اسم خادمك فى كتاب الحياة وامنحنى نـهاية طيبة 
يا ربى وإلهى إنى لم أعمل الصلاح ولكن اجعلنى من خلال رحمتك أبدأ من الآن 
يا ربى وإلهى إملأ قلبى بندى نعمتك 
ياإلهى؛ يارب السماء والأرض أنا الخاطئ الذى يستحق العار، الغير مهتم بالأمور الروحية اذكرنى ياسيدى عندما تأتى فى ملكوتك 
ياإلهى؛ اقبلنى ياسيدى فى ندمى ولا تنسانى 
ياإلهى؛ لا تدخلنى فى تجربة 
ياإلهى؛ أعطنى أفكاراً طيبة 
ياإلهى؛ إملأ عينىَّ بالدموع واجعلنى أتذكر الموت وأندم على خطاياى 
ياإلهى؛ اجعلنى أعترف بكل ماعندى من أفكار 
ياإلهى؛ إملأنى تواضعاً وطاعة وروِّض إرادتى 
ياإلهى؛ أعطنى قدرة على التحمل ومثابرة ووداعة 
ياإلهى؛ إغرس فىَّ الفضائل التى هىَّ أساس مخافتك 
ياإلهى؛ إجعلنى مستحقاً أن أحبك بكل قوتى وعقلى وقلبى ، وأن أعمل إرادتك فى كل شئ 
ياإلهى؛ إحمنى من الأشرار ، والشياطين والانفعالات وكل ماهو غير لائق 
ياإلهى؛ كل ماتأمر بـه ، ياإلهىكل ماتعرفه صالحاً لىَّ ، ياإلهىكل ماتريده اجعلنى أسلك حسب مشيئتك 
ياإلهى؛ لتكن مشيئتك وليست مشيئتى بشفاعات وصلوات السيدة العذراء الطاهرة مريم وجميع قديسيك لأنك ممجد فى كل الدهور أمين .

القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم *​


----------



## BishoRagheb (11 يناير 2009)

*يارب التفت الي معونتي
يارب اسرع واعني​*


----------



## الأخت مايا (11 يناير 2009)

*شكرا لك يا اختي

الله يباركك

سلام المسيح في قلبك​*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 يناير 2009)

*اللة يعوضك يا هابي 
صلاة جميلة 

ازكريني في صلواتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (11 يناير 2009)

شكرا لك يا اختي هابي

الله يباركك

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 يناير 2009)

اميــــــــــــــــــــــن 

صلاه راااااااااااائعه 

ميررررررسى على الصلاه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (12 يناير 2009)

امين


شكرا عالصلوات الحلوة
محبتي​


----------



## happy angel (29 مارس 2009)

BishoRagheb قال:


> *يارب التفت الي معونتي
> يارب اسرع واعني​*


----------



## happy angel (29 مارس 2009)

الأخت مايا قال:


> *شكرا لك يا اختي
> 
> الله يباركك
> 
> سلام المسيح في قلبك​*​


----------



## happy angel (29 مارس 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *اللة يعوضك يا هابي
> صلاة جميلة
> 
> ازكريني في صلواتك​*


----------



## happy angel (29 مارس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> شكرا لك يا اختي هابي
> 
> الله يباركك
> 
> سلام المسيح معك


----------



## happy angel (29 مارس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> اميــــــــــــــــــــــن
> 
> صلاه راااااااااااائعه
> 
> ...


----------



## happy angel (29 مارس 2009)

Bnota_Zr†a قال:


> امين
> 
> 
> شكرا عالصلوات الحلوة
> محبتي​


----------

